# Beretta reneging on offer of free magazine/ crappy service



## Rgore58 (Feb 16, 2021)

I bought a Tikka T3x Tac A1 in November. Along with it were two magazines and the offer of the third free upon registration. I got the confirmation letter from Phillip Jones, but nothing further. I followed up twice. Now before you assume I‘m being petty, these mags go for about $100 each, and the rifle, while worth every cent, ain’t a bargain. Besides, it was the deal.

so I’m posting this because I’m frustrated and it’s all you can do. But if this is any indication of their CS, I hope my rifle never breaks.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

That sucks!! 

Oh, yea,.... welcome aboard!!!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. Hope you get the magazine.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

That sucks. Make sure and check your spam folder.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow not good, did you follow all the rules and instructions below and live in the U.S.?

I don't see where they send you a confirmation letter?


Visit your local Tikka dealer
Purchase the new Tikka T3x TACT A1 between March 1 2020 and February 28 2021
Fill out the Online Confirmation page and attach a copy of your 4473 or original receipt
We will send you a promo code by email valid for one free Tikka T3x TACT A1 magazine purchased on Berettausa.com
I don't see why Beretta would not honor the promotion? $100.00 for a rifle magazine, yikes!

https://www.tikka.fi/en-us/freemag


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Try and talk to a human being in customer service if possible


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Rgore58 said:


> But if this is any *indication of their CS*, I hope my rifle never breaks.


If it does break save yourself some aggravation, just take it to a gunsmith. Beretta ain't gonna be of any help.
Sorry Beretta fan boys but people need to know.

Sam


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

Rgore58 said:


> I bought a Tikka T3x Tac A1 in November. Along with it were two magazines and the offer of the third free upon registration. I got the confirmation letter from Phillip Jones, but nothing further. I followed up twice. Now before you assume I'm being petty, these mags go for about $100 each, and the rifle, while worth every cent, ain't a bargain. Besides, it was the deal.
> 
> so I'm posting this because I'm frustrated and it's all you can do. But if this is any indication of their CS, I hope my rifle never breaks.


highly possible, that the demand for the freebie, out stripped the supply on hand.

as long as you got that confirmation letter, you might very well be in "que" for that freebie.

you do realize there are still shortages and panic buying, right??


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I love my Berettas and trust my life to them but the customer service certainly leaves something to be desired. I would try to contact the Beretta rep that your local gun store calls when they have a problem. The email help method is not too good. I dealt with them once and they told me, in a very roundabout way, that the problem must be my fault. I want to the store where I bought it, they called their rep, and all was fixed in 30 minutes.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about that. I have always had good luck with Beretta's CS. Hope they get you your other magazine...welcome to the site.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Out of 7 Beretta's, I have only had to send one in for repair. Had it back in one week delivered to the door. Great customer service. I did have one, I wanted work on that was not a repair, but it did take a long time as this was the during the Virus crap when they were shut down. I do not know what their status with the Virus crap now. But I certainly hope you get your gun fixed soon.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I do remember it took awhile but i did get mine. This was even a few years ago before everything got crazy.


----------



## Rgore58 (Feb 16, 2021)

Update, because fair is fair. I got an email from Mr. Jones who apologized and originally said he’d resend the link, but then wrote back and said never mind, he would just send me the magazine himself. It is supposed to arrive today in fact. So I was frustrated, but now I’m willing to start over.

and for the record, the Tikka T3x Tac A1 is an awesomely rifle. I just wish the Name was easier to type!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Rgore58 said:


> Update, because fair is fair. I got an email from Mr. Jones who apologized and originally said he’d resend the link, but then wrote back and said never mind, he would just send me the magazine himself. It is supposed to arrive today in fact. So I was frustrated, but now I’m willing to start over.
> 
> and for the record, the Tikka T3x Tac A1 is an awesomely rifle. I just wish the Name was easier to type!


Happy ending! Congrats.


----------



## blkandwht (10 mo ago)

Rgore58 said:


> Update, because fair is fair. I got an email from Mr. Jones who apologized and originally said he’d resend the link, but then wrote back and said never mind, he would just send me the magazine himself. It is supposed to arrive today in fact. So I was frustrated, but now I’m willing to start over.
> 
> and for the record, the Tikka T3x Tac A1 is an awesomely rifle. I just wish the Name was easier to type!


How did you finally get in touch with them? I’m having the same issue and I tried emailing but it got bounced back for delivery failure. I submitted my rebate 8 weeks ago and still haven’t heard a word past the intial “thank you for submitting your rebate”


----------

